# The future of Freemasonry???



## Mike Cameron (Jul 20, 2012)

What do you think about Freemasonry "Reformation"? Should we change Freemasonry to gain membership or should Freemasonry in its purest forms change its members?

Please, understand that this is in regard to the fundamentals, works, and practices.


----------



## JJones (Jul 20, 2012)

All the changes to push for new membership seem to either fail or lower standards.  Einstein said insanity was doing the same thing over and over while hoping for different results.  I'm inclined to agree.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 20, 2012)

I would like to pose the question in a different manner. We all agree that the numbers are bad, and that nearly all Grand Lodges are experiencing a decline in membership. Can Freemasonry adapt to the new realities of our society, and still keep true to our ancient landmarks? I believe we can. We can have more "openness" in Freemasonry, with open houses, and an expanded internet presence, and still be the same excellent fraternity, we always have been. There is no conflict! And there certainly is nothing to fear about modernizing our administrative procedures (relying less on the US Postal Service, and enabling men to pay their dues on-line,etc).


----------



## Mike Cameron (Jul 20, 2012)

cemab4y said:


> I would like to pose the question in a different manner. We all agree that the numbers are bad, and that nearly all Grand Lodges are experiencing a decline in membership. Can Freemasonry adapt to the new realities of our society, and still keep true to our ancient landmarks? I believe we can. We can have more "openness" in Freemasonry, with open houses, and an expanded internet presence, and still be the same excellent fraternity, we always have been. There is no conflict! And there certainly is nothing to fear about modernizing our administrative procedures (relying less on the US Postal Service, and enabling men to pay their dues on-line,etc).



What would an "open house" consist of? I am speaking more of the fundamentals for example dress codes, lodge room conduct, and work. I have been in some states that require that you only know the obligations in order to proceed to the next degree, and others that will take you from EA to MM in 6 weeks. I have seen people totally butcher their work and still be passed to the next degree. I felt a huge amount of accomplishment in nailing my work. Furthermore, my work means the world to me. I have actually left lodge having left some of my sense of accomplishment after watching an instructor almost complete the work for his student. All in the name of membership. True, we need members but Freemasonry shouldn't suffer for it. I'd rather see smaller memberships in true and pure Masonry than to see it diluted to make it avaliable to more people. Besides, who determines how many members we should have? What are the reasons behing the expected numbers? Are they fraternal or more dues related? Ok I'm off my soap box.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jul 20, 2012)

I think Masonry has evolved over the years and will continue to do so if it chooses to survive.  But I don't understand why we believe that the Fraternity changing and the improvements of its members are mutually exclusive.

I would hazard that when Masonry was still meeting over taverns and rituals were two or three pages shorter....that Masonry still improved its members who actively sought such self improvement.

I would also hazard that not all changes have been good, not all bad.  

I think we should love and cherish the Craft and serve the Craft to the best of our abilities and in doing so, the Craft will serve its members.


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 20, 2012)

The Grand Lodge of Massachusetts holds a statewide "open house" at least once per year. Here is how it works:

1- Every lodge in the state, is open on a Saturday morning from 0800am to 1pm. The lodge serves coffee and pastries and snacks. The lodge members conduct tours through the lodge building. Some have "Ben Franklin" impersonators, or other entertainment. The lodge distributes literature and pamphlets about Masonry. Some set up a TV, and show masonic videos. A stack of petitions is displayed, and the members answer questions about Masonry and how to petition.

2- Massachusetts is a small state, and the Boston TV and newspapers are carried statewide. The Grand Lodge arranges publicity through the Boston media.

3- The result of the state-wide open house, is that there are often many new petitions. 

The Grand Lodge of Maryland has picked up on this idea, and Maryland has a state-wide open house each year.

Any individual lodge could host an open house, and get Masonry out into the "public eye", any time they wish.


----------



## Mike Cameron (Jul 20, 2012)

What ever happened to 2B1ASK1? Are we Brothers not the first line of defense against the wrong people becoming involved with our Fraternity? I mean, I have been approached by people that couldn't pay me to sign their petition but, an investigation committee would probably pass. I am all for educating people more about what Freemasonry is about but to use it as a way of gaining membership goes a bit far for me. I wanted to be a Freemason for years. Looking back now I believe that the day I was I intimated was just the right time. I spent years reading all I could find about Masonry and educating myself. Finally, I met and got to know a Mason who further educated me, decided that he thought I was (for lack of a better expression) worthy, then signed my petition. point being I spent years reading up on our organization but didn't take the initiative to seek out a lodge. In hindsight, I feel like when my heart was right is when the initiative came out. I think we are making it way to easy.


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't want to see the ritual work requirements in the state of Texas relaxed any.  I do want to see visitation with PH made a reality.  I judge issues individually.

In my view we do need to adapt to the next generation by raising our visibility in new ways.  In my opinion it is easy to basically say numbers don't matter, quality over quanity and that sort of thing, but in actuality it is reactive and not proactive.  Reacting to our decline in numbers rather than getting out in front of it.

If you take relaxing the ritual work or the standards off the table I think it puts words like "change" and "evolve" into a better context.  In that light, yes, I absolutely think we need to change.  Particularly in the area of socializing.  There is a resistance to lodge being a "social club", but most lodges are anything but that.  The ban on alchohol is one such area - our standards in Texas are a holdover from prohibition and don't make a whole lot of sense historically, for example.  So is the complete lack of getting out into the world outside of the lodge building together...and I don't just mean things like cornerstones.  But simple fraternalizing, together.  

Lots of areas where we could make positive additive changes rather than detrimental subtractive ones, in my view.  

I find myself coming around to the idea that appendant bodies work against the sort of thing Im getting at, but it is what it is and the genie is out of the bottle.


----------



## Mike Cameron (Jul 20, 2012)

I agree that there are probably many things we can do to adapt to the times. It is very important though not to compromise who and what Freemasonry is while doing so. Unfortunately, I feel like in many cases, we have done just that. I love and respect my Brother Masons greatly and it hurts my heart to walk out of the lodge after voting on degree work with my head hanging.


----------



## jhale1158 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would do this: why not change both? Why can't we have the Purest Freemasons help to install new rules or guidelines to better ourselves as Freemasons; and why can't we just adapt things to where the Freemasons would appeal to more of today's younger and middle age population? I feel that If as masons we hold ourselves to a higher standard of living, and somehow make it more appealing to them, our numbers in membership would rise. Maybe our lodges need to be more community oriented? Not saying they aren't, but my lodge prides itself on making donations to specific organizations. I've been screaming CHANGE IT UP for a while now...


----------



## MikeMay (Jul 20, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> I don't want to see the ritual work requirements in the state of Texas relaxed any.  I do want to see visitation with PH made a reality.  I judge issues individually.


 
 Agreed.  We cannot do these as "all or nothing" propositions.



Michael Hatley said:


> If you take relaxing the ritual work or the standards off the table I think it puts words like "change" and "evolve" into a better context.


 
Bingo.  You stated what I have been thinking.  I don't want to see the ritual work relaxed.  I learned a lot from mine and I wouldn't want to short change a future brother by changing the standards or relaxing the work.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here in KY like others ours numbers are falling. We do not have one day festivals where take all 3 degrees and I'm very proud we don't. We also do not have a set ritual. Meaning while all the work is universally the same you may go to one lodge and see a particular part done different then you see in your usual home area. I'm proud we haven't changed on these two fronts. Also we still teach our EA and FC in code or mouth to ear at times. Again very proud we haven't relaxed our standards on the work. We are become very much more open and present to our communities and state as a whole.


----------



## Eric Edwards (Jul 22, 2012)

I am still not yet a mason...I have to be able to afford the initial $500 and get one more reference but I think the blood vows should be changed like the U.G.L.E. did if that has not already happened in Texas. I think also if the bloody vows make a ea uncomfortable on a religious basis there should be a vow he can take without violating his conscious. I also think a person should be able to visit one actual meeting prior to joining. If the vows are symbolic I think that should be stated and explained as to why these vows were originally made. I am sure that the vows when originally made 
were deadly serious since running your mouth could result in a brother being killed. _Is that correct?_

I think that their should be strictly christian lodges like in Sweden...at least as a christian I feel that 
would be cool.

I am sure my views will be offensive to some sorry.  

I think Masonry needs a huge internet presence. I could definitely help that happen.

Bro Blake has done a great thing with this site to increase your net presence.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the answer is simple. Look at the busiest and most active lodges. Look around and you'll see that they all share things in common. They have websites that are updated regularly and Facebook pages that members actually post on. They hold events that their members enjoy attending and membership is on average, increasing. Just some examples: family day, BBQ and chili cook-offs, date night, poker night, education nights specific to each Degree that teaches deeper meaning of symbols or the work, Masonic game night such as Masonic jeopardy, Thanksgiving and Christmas parties, my list can go on and on. With the exception of some of the older brethren in the Lodge, most brothers use smart phones or at least use the internet. There is an 80+ year old brother and WWII vet in my lodge and he's on all of our Facebook pages and he's an active member of the Lodge. 

The "fundamentals, works and practices" of Masonry are just fine and need no change. Its just the attitudes of some that need work and lodges need to catch up with the digital times. Well, that's my take on the subject.

S&F
Kyle


----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 23, 2012)

Sounds like a visit to your lodge is in order Bro Kyle.  

Poker night.......:thumbup:

I reckon my lodge lost a lot of that sort of just plain old getting together, period, because we haven't had a critical mass of folks < 70 for something like three decades.  Been limping along from meeting to meeting for a full generation.

I'm of a mentality that if you build it, they will come - but you can tell some of the brothers, while they dig my enthusiasm, figure me for the local Quixote.  Showing results is the ticket.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jul 23, 2012)

Michael Hatley said:


> Sounds like a visit to your lodge is in order Bro Kyle.
> 
> Poker night.......:thumbup



Good, I'll look forward to seeing you there brother Hatley!


----------



## davidjones201 (Jul 23, 2012)

If we change, it should be to improve standards. Quality vs. quantity. I choose quality.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Jul 24, 2012)

davidjones201 said:


> If we change, it should be to improve standards. Quality vs. quantity. I choose quality.


 
Indeed. I believe that if we first improve quality then quantity issue will resolve itself since it is no longer the focus.


----------



## widows son (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with cemb4y we can evolve with the times with changing the ancient landmarks. I am a young mason, only 26 and i know not one person who wants to join, because they either have no clue what it is or what its about, or theyve watched an anti masonic conspiracy video, which is in my opinion the biggest problem for freemasony, we as an organization need to be more vocal about our great order on the internet, even a PR representative so to speak, the internet can be the saviour or destroyer of freemasonry and i think its up to the new and younger generation to be the ones who bring freemasonry to the status it deserves in this world. The Grand Orient of France is very active in french society and theres no saying that Grand Lodges in Canada and the US can be the same way, and more than just an anonymous charity donation


----------



## widows son (Jul 26, 2012)

Sorry in the first part i meant without changing the landmarks


----------



## widows son (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey, 
Im from canada and a mason and havent heard any reference to blood vows at all, even as a master mason, the traditional penalties that are involved are indeed traditional and symbolic, and thats all theyll be. The lodge is also a place of religious freedom although a christian bible is used only due to the fact that the majority of north america i christian, but nobody will make or influence you to convert or worship anything you dont you believe in


----------



## Brian Morton (Jul 26, 2012)

*err.*

Sir,as I'm you have read many things about our beloved Craft and trust me there is nothing to impede your Service to God, your country,your neighbor, or yourself. As for religion maybe a bit of tolerance might be in order. Good for the soul. But if you're goading for arguments You'll find none here I'm sure.


----------



## kyfreemason357 (Jul 27, 2012)

Penalties don't need to be symbolic at times I tell ya lol


----------



## promason (Jul 28, 2012)

As long has Masonry keeps her core values and soul,she will maintain and progress,no doubt


----------



## promason (Jul 28, 2012)

Masonry is the future


----------



## daddyrich (Jul 29, 2012)

Blood vows? Dude, walk AWAY from the internet...please.


----------



## SeeKer.mm (Jul 29, 2012)

Eric Edwards said:


> I am still not yet a mason...I have to be able to afford the initial $500 and get one more reference but I think the blood vows should be changed like the U.G.L.E. did if that has not already happened in Texas. I think also if the bloody vows make a ea uncomfortable on a religious basis there should be a vow he can take without violating his conscious. I also think a person should be able to visit one actual meeting prior to joining. If the vows are symbolic I think that should be stated and explained as to why these vows were originally made. I am sure that the vows when originally made
> were deadly serious since running your mouth could result in a brother being killed. _Is that correct?_
> 
> I think that their should be strictly christian lodges like in Sweden...at least as a christian I feel that
> ...


 
I don't think Blue Lodge should be Christian only as I enjoy spending time with Brothers of all faiths but there are Christian only appendant bodies you could join if you wanted to.  Here in CT we do get a disclaimer as to what the actual penalties would be vs. the symbolic.  There is no blood involved in becoming a Mason, although sometimes there is sweat once you are in.


----------



## A7V (Aug 5, 2012)

We do not need more members; we need more active members.  A smaller highly active fraternity would be ideal.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## A7V (Aug 5, 2012)

Eric Edwards said:


> I am still not yet a mason...I have to be able to afford the initial $500 and get one more reference but I think the blood vows should be changed like the U.G.L.E. did if that has not already happened in Texas. I think also if the bloody vows make a ea uncomfortable on a religious basis there should be a vow he can take without violating his conscious. I also think a person should be able to visit one actual meeting prior to joining. If the vows are symbolic I think that should be stated and explained as to why these vows were originally made. I am sure that the vows when originally made
> were deadly serious since running your mouth could result in a brother being killed. _Is that correct?_
> 
> I think that their should be strictly christian lodges like in Sweden...at least as a christian I feel that
> ...



Christian only lodges  are a horrible idea.  Who decides who is or isn't a Christian?   Would you allow Mormons or Catholics?  Many fundamentalists dont consider them Christians while they consider themselves Christian.    I am a Christian yet practice tarot, alchemy and kabbalah.  Would you accept me?

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BryanMaloney (Aug 6, 2012)

widows son said:


> The Grand Orient of France is very active in french society



The Grand Orient de France is not merely "very active in French society", it is a partisan political and social player in French society. It is notoriously leftist and explicitly political: Freemasons For Dummies: Grand Orient Freemasonry and the European Union. I do not want Freemasonry to become just another political group.


----------



## towerbuilder7 (Aug 7, 2012)

Eric, please leave the Internet ALONE already.  BLOOD VOW?!   Where are YOU getting your information from?   Brothers will NOT discuss Ritual with you before it is appropriate , they will NOT change the way things are done or the way obligations are worded just to make YOU feel "comfortable" with YOUR struggle about becoming a Mason, without a vote of the Brotherhood and/or change in Const/By Law if a change would conflict with any article of said Const/By Law.

A Brother also will NOT allow his Lodge to become LESS tolerant of petitioners of various religions, just so you can feel comfortable about affiliating with ONLY Christian Masons.  This is NOT a customer service oriented business, and we should not change to suit the whims of each individual member-----this is a TIME HONORED INSTITUTION, FRATERNAL ORDER, and a BROTHERHOOD.   We are NOT perfect by any means; however, each Brother on this Forum is (or should be) striving to become a BETTER MAN than he was before he was made a FREEmason.     FREEmasonry enjoys the beauty of FREEDOM OF SPEECH (respectfully!), DEMOCRACY, FREEDOM OF RELIGION, and SEPARATION OF CHURCH AND STATE----the core values on which this great Nation was established.   

Surely, there are a multitude of changes that need to be made in Masonry, but most of them are relative to Intervisitation among Mainstream and PHA Brethren, (In Texas) utilization of modern technology to communicate with younger potential petitioners, infusion of new and different ways to teach/lecture the Brotherhood, innovative ways to raise funds without changing the focus of the Lodge, and perhaps even combining smaller or less populated Lodges in an area or region IF finances are THE PRIMARY OBSTACLE to progression.   I'm no expert on Masonry by ANY means, and I don't have ALL of the answers to our issues.    

But, the answer I have for YOU is that you should WAIT, Brother.  In a previous post on a different thread, I gave you advice that was relative to seeking counsel from the Brothers IN THE LODGE FOR WHICH YOU HAVE PETITIONED.   If you've done so, and consider yourself READY, open your MIND, EARS, and HEART, put down the keyboard, and close the MOUTH so you can LEARN.   If you have yet to show THOSE MEN the respect of a sit down to make your reservations known, or if there is the slightest reservation in your heart, then NOW is not the time for you.   It's THAT SIMPLE.   If you pray, don't worry, and if you worry, don't pray.  Good Luck with whatever you decide. 

Regards, Bro. Vincent C. Jones, Sr., Bayou City Lodge 228
Prince Hall Affiliation, Free and Accepted Masonry, Houston, Tx
Most Worshipful Prince Hall Grand Lodge of Texas


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Aug 7, 2012)

I am going to answer this one differently.

There are oaths and obligations in Masonry, the penalties would be quite bloody if enacted.  I am glad they are there.  The history of them is potent and important.  They are both alchemical and transformative in nature and need to be taken as a whole.

Eric, just like the anti-Masons on other forums you turn all discussions toward your Christianity, evangelize to some degree or another and make it about men defending the Craft.

I don't believe you are in position to even have an opinion as to how the Craft should run.  You are not a member and I don't think you should be.  I don't think you intend to be.

Does anyone else realize Eric is nice, but never really follows any advice and turns all discussions he enters into one wherein he can share how is concerned certain aspects of Masonry are not compatible with Christianity.


----------



## Spring TX MM (Aug 7, 2012)

Frater Cliff Porter said:


> Does anyone else realize Eric is nice, but never really follows any advice and turns all discussions he enters into one wherein he can share how is concerned certain aspects of Masonry are not compatible with Christianity.



That hit the nail on the head. Good pointing that out Brother Frater. I always enjoy yours and towerbuilder's responses.


----------

